# Could adopt diamond dove(s) Kansas City MO



## Dee_Ann (Jan 4, 2016)

I have 2 male diamonds who are brothers. (KCMO) I re-homed them from a woman who could no longer care for them, she had been the breeder. A large cage which is actually 4 large cages ziptied together, with room to fly and not too shabby. Special UV lighting and also moist rocks to play/bathe on, nice flat perches and a basket or two for relaxation. Would prefer 2 senior females, to keep these boys company. My birds are about 2 years old. I will not buy birds, but am offering to provide them a loving home with fresh millet and lots of good treats and fresh water daily.


----------

